# Partridge Silkie Roo or Hen



## MissyC2012 (Aug 9, 2017)

So this is an update from my "Sexing Silkie Chickens 4 Months Old" thread from May. My babies are almost 7 months old now. Puddin (the darker larger one) not only makes crowing noises, but she also lays eggs. I have never had a hen who did both. She is also fairly aggressive when she is broody with babies. We had a fox attack last month and she ended up hatching 3 baby Australorp chicks. She will fly up out of the pen and peck you if you even try to touch them right now and they are almost a week old.

Muffin (the taller silver one), however, is still a mystery. He/She does not lay eggs, does not crow, and is the most laid back bird I have ever seen. We have some 3 week old Australorp and Barred Rock chicks that survived the attack that Muffin has decided belong to him/her, so they sleep together at night and play together during the day. However, the 1 week old baby chicks are often picked up by their wing and tossed by Muffin's beak, so I am at a total loss. Any ideas as to whether we have a male or female? Or how soon we might know for sure?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 9, 2017)

By posture I would say that Muffin is male, and Puddin is female.

Silkies are terribly difficult to sex.


----------



## mysunwolf (Aug 9, 2017)

Both look to be female to me, but I agree with @Alaskan, with Silkies it's hard to tell. Always helps to get a close-up of the comb (with feathers pulled away to reveal it), and then a view from the side so we can see saddle and hackles (the Silkie males tend to get a deeper sheen on their fluffs in these areas).


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 9, 2017)

mysunwolf said:


> Both look to be female to me


x2

I used to own and breed silkies (still have a super old gen left). I never thought they were that hard to sex  Once you have owned them and you are around them every day it's just something you know- for me anyway.


----------

